# Lethargic?



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

My little Hazel, a three days ago, was out of her cage for three hours and then ran on her wheel almost all night(it was a mess the next morning  ). The next day, I forgot to wake her up before taking her out, so I woke her up then turned off the lights and she didn't run around much. The next day(yesterday) I woke her up in advance like always and then took her out. She walked around on my lap for a little(maybe half the time I had her out) and then tried going to sleep on my lap.

She seems lethargic  . I have a heating lamp, the temperature is usually around 73 F, so it probably isn't hibernation. Maybe she's just tired, but I'd like to see what Hedgehog central thinks.

I have yet to take her out today.


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

Also, she hasn't been on her wheel much since that day, is she just tired? Sorry to double post, wouldn't let me edit for some odd reason.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is her belly nice and toasty warm? 73F is okay for some hedgehogs, others need it warmer. 

You mention heat lamp. Does it produce light?


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

The heat lamp does not produce light, its equipped with a CHE. And yesterday she had a toasty belly, I'll check when I take her out today.

Is it alright to give her a day to rest?


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

I know, I'm a double posting fiend, but I need a quick answer ( taking her out soon, I keep her on schedule )


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmmm. Did she perhaps injure her foot somehow in her run-a-thon? Maybe her nails need to be trimmed? Pliny does go through phases where he decides to take a break from his wheeling. 
Is Hazel eating and drinking as per normal? It does sound like she is warm. Does she get enough light during the day? I know that is a concern with shortened days and such.
If she doesn't start becoming more active in the next day or so, I would definitely call a vet, as changes in behaviour/energy etc can be a sign of illness. 
I hope Hazel is back to her normal self soon!


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

Actually I made a big deal over nothing, she's running around fine today, drinking and eating as usual. I was just worried because I've had her for a month and she was acting abnormal for 2 days. Maybe she was just tired. :roll:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you have a light schedule for her as well?

Especially now that it's winter, they need minimum 12 hours of "artificial" lighting. Many of us here just have regular desk lamps set on a timer, so that it auto turns on in the morning and off at night. 

Lack of lighting CAN cause hibernation symptoms as well. 

Also, just a note for as she grows. Older hogs will most likely need warmer temperatures, so that will be something to keep an eye on years down the road.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad she's doing better! It's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## robmc7683 (Mar 5, 2015)

*sick hedgehog*

I don't mean to jump in on someone else's thread, but I can't seem to start my own. I have a hedgehog that is acting very lethargic and has a swollen forehead. We checked her ingrown quills already and couldn't find any. Her right eye seems like it is looking back a little farther than its supposed to also. I took a picture, but I don't know how to post it. Does anyone have any ideas


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can start your own thread by going to a forum section (such as Health), then clicking the "New Thread" button in the upper left hand corner.

She needs to go to a vet and be checked out to find out what's going on with her. If you want to post the picture, you should be able to attach it to the post when you start a new thread. If it's too big, upload the picture to another site, like Imgr, Flicker, or Photobucket, and link it from there. But even if you post the picture, you still need to take your hedgehog to a vet. We can't diagnose or treat her.


----------

